

YC/HN Meetup in Austin, March 27th - jjb123
http://www.facebook.com/events/746658665448279/

======
cwilson
Humbled to have been asked to help organize and participate in what will be an
awesome event in Austin. We have a great panel of alumni and a YC partner all
attending. Should be a good time! If you're in Austin or Houston/Dallas we
hope you'll join.

~~~
afarrell
Need any help with setup/cleanup?

------
jonstokes
Super cool... I can pretend I'm back in SF :) (I'll be there for sure.)

------
bliti
I might be in the area during that weekend. Looking to relocate to Austin.
Drop me a line if you are from a Austin based company.

 _Apologize if this comment is out of place._

------
frakkingcylons
Sweet! Looking forward to seeing y'all there to talk tech.

------
simonebrunozzi
Argh! It sucks! I will be visiting Austin two weeks earlier. :(

------
nathanmock
Wish this was during SXSW!

